# Any suggestions where to buy equipment?



## MMiz (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm on the search for a stethoscope, but I need a good value.  I only do EMS part time so I'm not ready for a Littman quite yet, but my Sprague Rappaport is hard to get a BP on in the back of a movie ambulance, the tubes always seem to be rubbing against eachother.

Any suggestions for a stethoscope?  I'm looking to spend around $25 - $30.  

Thanks as always


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Apr 9, 2004)

Well, if you're willing to up your max just a bit, you actually *can* get a Littman in the $40-45 range. The Littman Select and Lightweight are both in that range.

They're both available from EMP or Moore Medical, as well as some other options. If you're an NAEMT member, Moore is the one you get a discount through...just go to NAEMT's website and click on the "Supply Shop" link.

I've got the Littman Classic II, which is in the $60-$65 range.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SafetyPro_@Apr 9 2004, 07:02 PM
> * Well, if you're willing to up your max just a bit, you actually can get a Littman in the $40-45 range. The Littman Select and Lightweight are both in that range.
> 
> They're both available from EMP or Moore Medical, as well as some other options. If you're an NAEMT member, Moore is the one you get a discount through...just go to NAEMT's website and click on the "Supply Shop" link.
> ...


 I broke down and got that Littman Classic II S.E. and a Black Identification Tag for $71.00 shipped.  I'm hoping I dont lose this one, I feel weird spending so much money on something like this.  Hopefully this will last me a while.

Thanks for the advice.  The NAEMT only gives a discount if the purchase is over $100, so I went to AllHeart.com and bought it, they seemed to have the lowest prices.


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 8, 2004)

I have a Littman that I carry with me at all times.  I also have a $15 bp cuff/steth set from Galls (can't remember the company) that suffices when I have my car but left my Littman at home (which I do unless I know I'm riding a shift so I don't lose it/break it/etc).


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 8, 2004)

I'm very happy with my Labtron Dual-tube, but I don't know how much it costs.  Littman's are good, but I don't see where their quality is that much superior to some of the other brands out there.


----------



## GFD940 (Aug 9, 2004)

The quality depends not just on price but how it's made.  If you buy an $8 stethoscope, you get an $8 stethoscope.  Mabis and ADC make great steths in the $40 range (you're just not paying for a name stamped on the bell).  They make cardiology types for less than $100 that would rival a Littman.  You can browse several types online at EMS USA  ems usa


----------



## GFD940 (Aug 9, 2004)

Heres an FYI for anyone looking for a new Littman.  EMS*USA has Littman Master Cardiology on sale now for $81.95.


----------



## ma2va92 (Aug 10, 2004)

I have to agree... ya get what ya pay for..... but maybe it's just me .. but that ride down the road, the road is bumpy... trying to get a BP .. $10.00 or $100.00 I see no difference..the sound of a beating heart still sounds like gravel hitting the bottom of the rig...  I have a nice dual tube.. that ran me about 40 to 50 dollars.. works for me... .. it's all personal as far as i can see.. (beong a vol) I get to the squad in great time in a 25k  p/u.... otheres may feel they get there quicker and smoother in a 45k  vec with all the bells  ....


----------



## dlkelleytn (Nov 13, 2004)

Most agencies in our area has switched to Southeastern Emergency Equipment - competitive pricing and really good service.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Dec 30, 2004)

I am finding that EBay has a lot of items that we use. There is a good place to buy different equipment.


----------



## Jon (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Dec 30 2004, 10:55 PM
> * I am finding that EBay has a lot of items that we use. There is a good place to buy different equipment. *


 Yeah, I got a ADC cardiology knock-off for $15 from EBAY then bought good eartips, safeseal diaphrams, and a littman ID tag, and i actually use it more and like it better than my littmann, all told, 35 bucks.


Jon


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Feb 12, 2005)

make sure you get good eartips that seal well, thats very important, also make sure to point the earpieces foward, not back. A good tip is to take the ten dollar sprague and cut about two inches off the tubes, youll get more compressinon and the sound quality is better, but the drawback is the whole being 2 inches closer to the patient. I have a littman that i leave hanging in the bus now for other people to use, I just use a sprague now.


----------

